# Completing my herd !



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Completing my herd soon! I'm getting a new girl on the 15th and a new boy on the 22nd! Pretty exciting. Thought I would share! Also need name ideas 
the new boy








the new girl


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice looking hedgehogs!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

we came up with names! The boy's name is patrick and the girl's name is autumn!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations! I really love the split face on Patrick! They are both very cute.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I love it too! thanks! I was looking for a hoggie with a cute split face and I found him!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooo cute! Love the pinto!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I had a spilt face pinto male too. We named him "PHANTOM of the Opera". Phantom, for short. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are both fabulous! Their faces are gorgeous!!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Heehee thanks!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> I had a spilt face pinto male too. We named him "PHANTOM of the Opera". Phantom, for short. :lol:


I was gonna suggest Phantom for the exact same reason! :lol:

However Patrick is a very cute name. Super cute hedgies.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I just bought Autumn's brother, he's coming home to me this week!  And I have little Patrick's half sister (well, my mom does-- she named her Lady Cora) as well!!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh my, the cute almost melted my face! Adorable little ones!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Oh my goodness! I just bought Autumn's brother, he's coming home to me this week!  And I have little Patrick's half sister (well, my mom does-- she named her Lady Cora) as well!!


I have patrick's half brother as well haha  Mrs. Autumn is coming home to me the 15  ! I'm really excited. Patrick's brother I have is Uno, his parents are sophitia x mickey

Also thats a long way to come for hedgies! from utah!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

It is quite a distance, but he was hand-delivered by a friend who bought one of her females from them. I am SOOO excited-- he's at my mom's house right now, but I don't get to see him until Sunday. I am going NUTS.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I bet! I'm getting little miss on saturday weeeee!


----------

